# Falling Pics



## TimberFaller660

Heres some pics of me falling some white pine earlier this year. Hope you enjoy. opcorn:


----------



## Ramblewood

Nice pictures, TimberFaller . I already miss the snow !


----------



## TimberFaller660

Me too! i love cuttin timber in the snow.


----------



## ChrisF

TimberFaller660 said:


> Me too! i love cuttin timber in the snow.


 
Damn straight!

Nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nw axe man

Great shots. Take all the pics you can as one day you'll be able to pass on your heritage to your kids and grandkids. I wish I'd taken more.


----------



## Spotted Owl

nw axe man said:


> Great shots. Take all the pics you can as one day you'll be able to pass on your heritage to your kids and grandkids. I wish I'd taken more.


 

:agree2:. The kids ask about that a lot. I only have a few to show them. Take as many as you can it will be well worth it in the future. 

Good work. Keep more of them coming.



Owl


----------



## nw axe man

Spotted Owl said:


> :agree2:. The kids ask about that a lot. I only have a few to show them. Take as many as you can it will be well worth it in the future.
> 
> Good work. Keep more of them coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


Here's a few pics from 1981 on a sale that we had just gotten back in on after the blast the spring before. This fir was 9 1/2' inside the bark. We had a grove of them down in the bottom of a creek. The pick up ran 4-5' in this sale.


----------



## coastalfaller

nw axe man said:


> Here's a few pics from 1981 on a sale that we had just gotten back in on after the blast the spring before. This fir was 9 1/2' inside the bark. We had a grove of them down in the bottom of a creek. The pick up ran 4-5' in this sale.


 
Great pics! keep them coming!


----------



## nw axe man

coastalfaller said:


> Great pics! keep them coming!


 
Hey, Coastfaller, I will if you will. Love to see some BC stuff.


----------



## coastalfaller

nw axe man said:


> Hey, Coastfaller, I will if you will. Love to see some BC stuff.


 
Haha, I've posted some stuff a while back in the other falling pics thread. Some nice Sitka spruce for you to check out. I think some pics of some Red Cedar too, can't remember! I'll try and dig some more up.


----------



## nw axe man

coastalfaller said:


> Haha, I've posted some stuff a while back in the other falling pics thread. Some nice Sitka spruce for you to check out. I think some pics of some Red Cedar too, can't remember! I'll try and dig some more up.



Sounds good. Here's a few from 05 of one that had a heavy lean over a big barn. The month before one just like it fell and sheared off the back half of the barn. I fell about half dozen right there that further threatened the rest of the barn. Nice fir and it pulled up the hill nicely.
Let me know what threads you posted those pics are on so I can take a look. I'm new on this site and just trying to find my way around. Have a good one.


----------



## coastalfaller

nw axe man said:


> Sounds good. Here's a few from 05 of one that had a heavy lean over a big barn. The month before one just like it fell and sheared off the back half of the barn. I fell about half dozen right there that further threatened the rest of the barn. Nice fir and it pulled up the hill nicely.
> Let me know what threads you posted those pics are on so I can take a look. I'm new on this site and just trying to find my way around. Have a good one.


 
You bet! I think they're all on the falling pics thread started by Burvol. That's a looong thread now though. Don't know if you can search the thread for my posts or not. Might be able to see my posts from my home page? Don't know, but worth a shot!

Nice pics again!


----------



## RandyMac

Yep, take a few as you go along or have someone shoot you.

Be sure to properly store the older film images or you can lose them. Back in 2004 Little Ray and I went through the process of scanning, editing over a hundred old photos, it was fun and a great bonding adventure. Before we got finished, we had a powerful storm off the Pacific, a window blew in and everything got soaked. The photos and negitives were fused into chunks, the computer was never the same afterwards, all the data was locked in it. Ray had some that were backed up on a CD, the only one we finished.
Last year, I sent the whole mess, including 16mm movin' pitcher reels to a lab in Nevada, they say there is hope for some of it. The lab burned last Dec. the message I got was that was there is going to be a delay. I'm holding my breath.


----------



## nw axe man

Well, after that story I'm going to get with the program and get my 8mm film of my families falling days sent in and put on DVD. Man, Randy, that's a sad story. If it weren't for bad luck you'd have no luck at all with those pics. I have almost all of mine scanned into CDs but have been holding off on the super 8 stuff. You've just given me inspiration to get it done.


----------



## coastalfaller

RandyMac said:


> Yep, take a few as you go along or have someone shoot you.
> 
> Be sure to properly store the older film images or you can lose them. Back in 2004 Little Ray and I went through the process of scanning, editing over a hundred old photos, it was fun and a great bonding adventure. Before we got finished, we had a powerful storm off the Pacific, a window blew in and everything got soaked. The photos and negitives were fused into chunks, the computer was never the same afterwards, all the data was locked in it. Ray had some that were backed up on a CD, the only one we finished.
> Last year, I sent the whole mess, including 16mm movin' pitcher reels to a lab in Nevada, they say there is hope for some of it. The lab burned last Dec. the message I got was that was there is going to be a delay. I'm holding my breath.


 
That just plain sucks, Randy.


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> the message I got was that was there is going to be a delay



You have a stunning talent for understatement, you know that?


----------



## bitzer

Hey nice pics Timberfaller660! In that first one is that pine in the background teepeed or are you that quick? 

NwAxe -Man you've cut some serious Fir! All of your pics that I've seen have been awesome. Keep em comin!


----------



## TimberFaller660

bitzer said:


> Hey nice pics Timberfaller660! In that first one is that pine in the background teepeed or are you that quick?
> 
> NwAxe -Man you've cut some serious Fir! All of your pics that I've seen have been awesome. Keep em comin!


 
Im quick drawl mcgraw with the chainsaw. :chainsawguy: Ha ha yes it is stuck, very stuck. I was wondering how long it would take for someone to catch that. lol Pecker pole pine can be a headachce at times. I was actually cuttin that bigger one to knock the other one loose.


----------



## bitzer

Thats kind of what I figured. I've been there once or twice! :msp_thumbup: I like the pics of the snow coming off of the others. There really is nothing like cutting in the fresh snow! Killing the saw to finish the tree with a few whacks on a wedge. That hollow echo, but at the same time deadening thunk, thunk, thunk. One of my favorite sounds. 

When it gets to be the end of February and the snows still 2' deep it gets a little old though.


----------



## nw axe man

bitzer said:


> Hey nice pics Timberfaller660! In that first one is that pine in the background teepeed or are you that quick?
> 
> NwAxe -Man you've cut some serious Fir! All of your pics that I've seen have been awesome. Keep em comin!


 
Yeah, I've been one most fortunate individual in my falling career. My father was known for his falling ability of old growth timber. Hence, I grew up teething on the stuff. Here's some pics of the last good sale I cut. The one pic show the little burg I live in. The unit that I cut before this one was the last place my father cut before he died. One of those emotional places, you know?


----------



## TimberFaller660

Yes the snow is awesome. If i had it my way i'd be on a skidder in the summer & be cuttin in the winter. One of my favorite sounds is the creeking of a hinge just before the thrashing sound of the tree hitting the ground.


----------



## coastalfaller

nw axe man said:


> One of those emotional places, you know?


 
Yep, I do.


----------



## madhatte

Got a few of 'em myself.


----------



## nw axe man

Here's a pic of my dad and I on a fir that leaned over the hwy. It just so happened that we had been working on a documentary with Stihl so the photographer came and filmed it. He use the clip at the end of the film showing my dad and I walking side by side down the log, kind of like the end of the day shot. It came out good.


----------



## coastalfaller

nw axe man said:


> Here's a pic of my dad and I on a fir that leaned over the hwy. It just so happened that we had been working on a documentary with Stihl so the photographer came and filmed it. He use the clip at the end of the film showing my dad and I walking side by side down the log, kind of like the end of the day shot. It came out good.


 
Sounds like a frame worthy pic, fitting for a place of honor in your house!


----------



## Ramblewood

TimberFaller660 said:


> Yes the snow is awesome. If i had it my way i'd be on a skidder in the summer & be cuttin in the winter. One of my favorite sounds is the creeking of a hinge just before the thrashing sound of the tree hitting the ground.


 
If it's cold and snowy, you can always put on another layer but when it's hot and sweaty you can only take off so much ! Naked logging ? I think NOT .


----------



## ChrisF

Ramblewood said:


> If it's cold and snowy, you can always put on another layer but when it's hot and sweaty you can only take off so much ! Naked logging ? I think NOT .



Not too long ago I saw a clip on youtube where the faller was butt naked except for a hard(lol)hat, belt and saw.

I really wasn't prepared for it, almost sprayed my beer across the room when I saw. Good times.


----------



## Ramblewood

ChrisF said:


> Not too long ago I saw a clip on youtube where the faller was butt naked except for a hard(lol)hat, belt and saw.
> 
> I really wasn't prepared for it, almost sprayed my beer across the room when I saw. Good times.


 
In a case like that, you want to hold the saw up HIGH .


----------



## nw axe man

TimberFaller660 said:


> Yes the snow is awesome. If i had it my way i'd be on a skidder in the summer & be cuttin in the winter. One of my favorite sounds is the creeking of a hinge just before the thrashing sound of the tree hitting the ground.



Yeah, cutting in the snow is good until you've got a snow load in a back leaner over the line and have to wedge it over. Then when some of it leaves the tree and comes down in the back of your neck. Gotta love it. 
One thing I don't like is cutting on steep ground in the snow.


----------



## Ramblewood

nw axe man said:


> Yeah, cutting in the snow is good until you've got a snow load in a back leaner over the line and have to wedge it over. Then when some of it leaves the tree and comes down in the back of your neck. Gotta love it.
> One thing I don't like is cutting on steep ground in the snow.


 
Last winter, not only was I cutting on a steep hill, but I had to use snowshoes ! Hard to run if trouble comes and I almost caught a 6" widowmaker on my melon . Unlike another well read post in this forum, I did have a hard hat but I'm glad I didn't have to test it out .


----------



## madhatte

Caught a big snow-heavy hemlock branch on the helmet once up near Randle cruising timber for Champion. Knocked me silly, but did no lasting damage. Sure was glad of the helmet!


----------



## nw axe man

Ramblewood said:


> Last winter, not only was I cutting on a steep hill, but I had to use snowshoes ! Hard to run if trouble comes and I almost caught a 6" widowmaker on my melon . Unlike another well read post in this forum, I did have a hard hat but I'm glad I didn't have to test it out .


Yeah, it's a good thing you didn't have to test it out. However, you might have had the final word in the Skullbucket post. I'm not sure that's a positive thing as you might have had to endure some headaches to be classified as an authority.


----------



## slowp

I hate working in the snow. Play yes, work no. I will always equate snowshoes with work. Not fun. Have you ever been upside down in a snow hole having to unbuckle your snowshoes so you can get right side up and a helicopter is flying a bit too close for comfort? I survived. Not fun and one of those, Was I that stupid? memories. 

There've been winters where if you didn't have snowshoes on, and you stepped off the packed skid trail, you would likely disappear. Maybe they'd find you in the early Summer. Maybe you'd have time to scribble a note (a la Jeremiah Johnson) that said, "This here's mah paint gun. Whoever finds me is welcome to it. It has painted many a tree." Chaining up is not fun, there's always that drip of water you get in the ear. 

Clambering over the fell and buck in deep snow, because they needed only one more corridor to finish the unit. 
I'm sorry. I say BAH to working in the snow. BAH I say!!:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Ramblewood

slowp said:


> I hate working in the snow. Play yes, work no. I will always equate snowshoes with work. Not fun. Have you ever been upside down in a snow hole having to unbuckle your snowshoes so you can get right side up and a helicopter is flying a bit too close for comfort? I survived. Not fun and one of those, Was I that stupid? memories.
> 
> There've been winters where if you didn't have snowshoes on, and you stepped off the packed skid trail, you would likely disappear. Maybe they'd find you in the early Summer. Maybe you'd have time to scribble a note (a la Jeremiah Johnson) that said, "This here's mah paint gun. Whoever finds me is welcome to it. It has painted many a tree." Chaining up is not fun, there's always that drip of water you get in the ear.
> 
> Clambering over the fell and buck in deep snow, because they needed only one more corridor to finish the unit.
> I'm sorry. I say BAH to working in the snow. BAH I say!!:msp_thumbdn:


 
I had to do it with back country skis when a cornice collapsed under me . I would have been a warm pile of coyote crap if I hadn't gotten out .


----------



## nw axe man

slowp said:


> I hate working in the snow. Play yes, work no. I will always equate snowshoes with work. Not fun. Have you ever been upside down in a snow hole having to unbuckle your snowshoes so you can get right side up and a helicopter is flying a bit too close for comfort? I survived. Not fun and one of those, Was I that stupid? memories.
> 
> There've been winters where if you didn't have snowshoes on, and you stepped off the packed skid trail, you would likely disappear. Maybe they'd find you in the early Summer. Maybe you'd have time to scribble a note (a la Jeremiah Johnson) that said, "This here's mah paint gun. Whoever finds me is welcome to it. It has painted many a tree." Chaining up is not fun, there's always that drip of water you get in the ear.
> 
> Clambering over the fell and buck in deep snow, because they needed only one more corridor to finish the unit.
> I'm sorry. I say BAH to working in the snow. BAH I say!!:msp_thumbdn:


I remember back in the 70s when we had to work in the snow or not work at all. We'd be shoveling out 4-5 feet of snow around the stumps to get that FS 1' high stump. The worst part was when they would go you had to climb out of the hole. You know the nearer your destination the more you slip slidin' away. Then you'd have to dig out just to buck them as they would be buried in the snow. Looking back on it objectively I think the thing I remember the most is that I was so glad to be working.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I'm sorry. I say BAH to working in the snow. BAH I say!!:msp_thumbdn:


 
I agree. However, when you work in the Sierras...:msp_mad:


----------



## Gologit

nw axe man said:


> I remember back in the 70s when we had to work in the snow or not work at all. Looking back on it objectively I think the thing I remember the most is that I was so glad to be working.


 
It's funny how a few weeks off can change a guy's attitude about what he'll put up with to work.


----------



## slowp

We had to work in it, but didn't have to like it. I did like the Wisconsin reinforced canoe paddle. To get a stump mark, jam that baby down against the tree exposing the bottom part of the tree and then squirt some paint down the hole. Remarkably, it gets a low stump mark on the tree. I went back in the summer and checked. 

Now, for playing in, snow is OK if you can get there.


----------



## RandyMac

I really didn't mind snow all that much at the time, but now I like to drive out to the bluffs and look back at the mountains, where snow belongs. Logging with shovel use had little appeal.


----------



## bitzer

Yeah the digging out of stumps, escape paths, and room for bucking gets old. Setting chokers can be a lot easier if the snow isn't too packed, but your hands get wet and cold in a hurry. We get both kinds of snow here, wet and dry. There was a lot more dry stuff this year which is usually more workable. Yep and the snow down the neck never fails.


----------



## Ramblewood

There's snow and then there's SNOW . These pictures are from our famous Blizzard of '77 about a mile down the road from where I live . This was taken almost two weeks after the storm when the rotary plows finally opened the road . Note the snow up to the power lines . The Jeep in the picture had been abandoned the first day and the plow managed to stop before he hit it . This is on a ridge that overlooks Lake Erie so deep snow is nothing new but this was a bit much .
A few years later, when my mother's (far right in picture) kidneys quit on her, she had to be snowmobiled out as the plows couldn't get through and it was too windy for Mercyflight to land . Local farmers down the road all got their tractors and plowed as far as they could so the ambulance could get within a few miles .


----------



## RandyMac

One of my major snow achievements, was driving transit in the Seattle Snow storm of Dec. 1988 without ever getting stuck or hitting anything. It was the commuter service that operated from Snohomish county into Seattle and Belview. We had those big tank like GMC RTSIIs, a great bus, very stable, fast for a transit coach, but very heavy, with a high center of gravity and tended to slither and wallow in snow. Those fracked up bridges froze to a shiny glaze, the City's hills were choked with abandoned vehicles, I-5 looked like a disaster movie. As attrition set in, there were only a few of us still circulating, rescuing the stranded well past midnight. This went on for a few days, snow, in Seattle in a nasty word.


----------



## nw axe man

Gologit said:


> It's funny how a few weeks off can change a guy's attitude about what he'll put up with to work.


 Yeah, isn't that the truth. Then when we look on it years later all we can see is the good stuff. I guess it makes for some good stories though.
My dad and his brother had an uncle that used to work for them. He was a bandy legged man with quite a bit of the Irish in him and he didn't mind being mischievous at all. When they came up to the job one morning it had snowed over the weekend about 4 feet over 2 already there. Everyone jumped out to take a leak and went to their corners. Uncle Tom went and proceeded to use his formidable left hand to pitch snowballs at my dad and uncle. He couldn't run very fast but my dad and uncle could. When they caught up with him they each grabbed a leg and an arm and proceeded to chuck him over the bank into the snow. All that was sticking up was his legs running as fast as they could. After a bit his legs slowed down considerably and the rest of the crew said they had better pull him up. He was pretty blue when they hauled him out of the snow bank.
It didn't stop him from being Uncle Tom at all.


----------



## nw axe man

RandyMac said:


> One of my major snow achievements, was driving transit in the Seattle Snow storm of Dec. 1988 without ever getting stuck or hitting anything. It was the commuter service that operated from Snohomish county into Seattle and Belview. We had those big tank like GMC RTSIIs, a great bus, very stable, fast for a transit coach, but very heavy, with a high center of gravity and tended to slither and wallow in snow. Those fracked up bridges froze to a shiny glaze, the City's hills were choked with abandoned vehicles, I-5 looked like a disaster movie. As attrition set in, there were only a few of us still circulating, rescuing the stranded well past midnight. This went on for a few days, snow, in Seattle in a nasty word.


If I remember right that was a pretty good Siberian Express coming down from the north. It put everything here to a stop too.


----------



## Joe46

The interesting or sad thing is that snow still pretty much glues things shut in the Seattle/Tacoma area. I was reading an interesting article from one of KOMO's weather reporters the other day. It was stated that if this weather pattern we had in April had occured in January we'd been measuring the snow fall in feet not inches.


----------



## nw axe man

Joe46 said:


> The interesting or sad thing is that snow still pretty much glues things shut in the Seattle/Tacoma area. I was reading an interesting article from one of KOMO's weather reporters the other day. It was stated that if this weather pattern we had in April had occured in January we'd been measuring the snow fall in feet not inches.


Yeah, it's a little hard for me not to grin too much when people living in the largest clear cut in the PNW get tangled up in a little snow.


----------



## coastalfaller

nw axe man said:


> Yeah, it's a little hard for me not to grin too much when people living in the largest clear cut in the PNW get tangled up in a little snow.


 
Isn't that the truth?! I point that out all the time to people in Vancouver when they question what I do for a living! Most are unaware that Vancouver started out as a logging camp! lol Stanley Park, the crown jewel was the first place they started off the beach. Apparently most people think those big old stumps were made by good ol Ma Nature! lol


----------



## nw axe man

Ramblewood said:


> There's snow and then there's SNOW . These pictures are from our famous Blizzard of '77 about a mile down the road from where I live . This was taken almost two weeks after the storm when the rotary plows finally opened the road . Note the snow up to the power lines . The Jeep in the picture had been abandoned the first day and the plow managed to stop before he hit it . This is on a ridge that overlooks Lake Erie so deep snow is nothing new but this was a bit much .
> A few years later, when my mother's (far right in picture) kidneys quit on her, she had to be snowmobiled out as the plows couldn't get through and it was too windy for Mercyflight to land . Local farmers down the road all got their tractors and plowed as far as they could so the ambulance could get within a few miles .


Now that's the kind that just plain shuts you down. There's no digging out the stumps in that kind of snow. I think the most I've worked in is about 4-5 feet. The snow had kind of sunk around the stumps so it wasn't too awful bad to get down and do the dirty.


----------



## hammerlogging

View attachment 182740


4:08 Eastern. Headin out.


----------



## Gologit

hammerlogging said:


> View attachment 182740
> 
> 
> 4:08 Eastern. Headin out.


 
1:15 Left Coast time. Same here. You buying the coffee this morning?


----------



## OregonSawyer

Gologit said:


> 1:15 Left Coast time. Same here. You buying the coffee this morning?


 
 What time do you go to bed? 5 pm?


----------



## Gologit

OregonSawyer said:


> What time do you go to bed? 5 pm?


 
Tonight I'm staying up late 'cause I don't have to get up 'til 1:30.
Late is 7:00. Typical summer hours.


----------



## hammerlogging

I remember reading in a National Geographic several years back an article about coffee. It said the average Finlander drinks 11 cups a day. If thats average, I knew that 20 was ok. Too bad the hotter weather is coming and actually have to regulate myself or else cramps.


----------



## 056 kid

I don't drink any coffee or caffeine. If I do, time lags behind and I enter this strange half assembled world, then I don't sleep all night.
Last time i had caffeine was a few days ago on my trip down south. Drank one of those energy drinks and drove down to Brookings in 8 hrs, stayed up through the day, hiked around the redwoods, jumped around on jetty rocks. Then I tried to sleep that night & nothing. 
I almost drove my moped off the road on my way to work one morning after drinking a few cups all at once. My dad can chug the stuff and fall right asleep though,hmmm.


----------



## madhatte

Coffee, like anything else, takes practice.


----------



## Gologit

Isn't coffee one of the basic food groups?


----------



## nw axe man

Gologit said:


> Isn't coffee one of the basic food groups?


The best source of vitamin C I've heard.


----------



## Joe46

At my age I don't think it stays in me long enough to do any good:msp_sad:


----------



## slowp

hammerlogging said:


> I remember reading in a National Geographic several years back an article about coffee. It said the average Finlander drinks 11 cups a day. If thats average, I knew that 20 was ok. Too bad the hotter weather is coming and actually have to regulate myself or else cramps.



Sure you're not mixed up with dur Norwegians? Mrs. Olson and friends? 

If you were close to the hub of our little community, you could hasten down the road and get ice coffees (frappes) in the hot weather. I like them. My Scandihoovian ancestors are probably rolling over in their graves though. My late uncle used to give me a hard time about not liking the taste of coffee. What! You are Norwegian and you don't like coffee!! 

I do, when mixed with hot chocolate. Could one's Jack Mormon ancestry be at odds with the Scandihoovian ancestry? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Samlock

hammerlogging said:


> I remember reading in a National Geographic several years back an article about coffee. It said the average Finlander drinks 11 cups a day.


 
Hey, I'm an average Finlander. Let's sum up yesterday consumption. I drink coffee in mugs, which is approximately 2 cups.

Morning, reading newspaper 4 cups

Refill at the gas station 2 cups

After work goss... updating information 
at the gas station again 2 cups

Dinner 4 cups

Assembled a bookshelf for MIL 4 cups


total 16 cups

A regular day. No shakes. Well, I have to reduce it in the summer too.


----------



## slowp

Perhaps Mrs. Olson should have been Mrs. Maki.


----------



## cat-face timber

Gologit said:


> Tonight I'm staying up late 'cause I don't have to get up 'til 1:30.
> Late is 7:00. Typical summer hours.


 
Sounds like Hoot Owl 
After a few weeks I started getting


----------



## nw axe man

Samlock said:


> Hey, I'm an average Finlander. Let's sum up yesterday consumption. I drink coffee in mugs, which is approximately 2 cups.
> 
> Morning, reading newspaper 4 cups
> 
> Refill at the gas station 2 cups
> 
> After work goss... updating information
> at the gas station again 2 cups
> 
> Dinner 4 cups
> 
> Assembled a bookshelf for MIL 4 cups
> 
> 
> total 16 cups
> 
> A regular day. No shakes. Well, I have to reduce it in the summer too.


I'm half Swede and if I took in that much coffee I'd shake like a dog pooping peach seeds. There's no way I could handle that much coffee. I'd feel like a bottle rocket lit and tied to the ground. Two cups is all this light weight can handle and that's early in the morning.


----------



## 2dogs

hammerlogging said:


> I remember reading in a National Geographic several years back an article about coffee. It said the average Finlander drinks 11 cups a day. If thats average, I knew that 20 was ok. Too bad the hotter weather is coming and actually have to regulate myself or else cramps.


 
Ice tea or cola drinks cause me to cramp. Bummer too because I love ice tea. However if I take my vitamins at lunch or afternoon break then I only rarely cramp. It is a real drag trying to drive home when my hands are in the shape of a claw. BTW I never developed a liking for coffee. Or tobacco. Or much a liking for alcohol. My biggest vices are food and cola soft drinks.


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> Jack Mormon :msp_ohmy:


 
As in non-practicing LDS?


----------



## ChrisF

2dogs said:


> BTW I never developed a liking for coffee. Or tobacco. Or much a liking for alcohol. My biggest vices are food and cola soft drinks.


 
Seconded. I swear, they put crack in Pepsi, it's so good!


----------



## nw axe man

Sure is interesting to see where these threads go. From falling pics to coffee. Who'd have guessed that? Don't get me wrong, it's all good.


----------



## Jacob J.

nw axe man said:


> Sure is interesting to see where these threads go. From falling pics to coffee. Who'd have guessed that? Don't get me wrong, it's all good.


 
It's just how the logging and forestry brain works. Thought processes wandering all over the place, can't stay focused, distracted by shiny things and big chainsaws, etc.


----------



## nw axe man

Jacob J. said:


> It's just how the logging and forestry brain works. Thought processes wandering all over the place, can't stay focused, distracted by shiny things and big chainsaws, etc.


 
No kiddin'. I sit here in my office chatting with you guys and wishing I was out there making logs. Opps! Guess I'd better get with it.


----------



## slowp

2dogs said:


> As in non-practicing LDS?



That's what my smokin', gave up drinking but hit the coffee dad said. 
Mom (the Scandihoovian side) disagreed. I do remember going to that Sunday School briefly, then an argument happened and we did not. We became heathens. :msp_smile:

I do like the Candy Coffee (carmel and espresso) at the MacDonalds that is a ways from here. I managed to pass it up today.


----------



## Gologit

Luzianne Dark Roast with chicory. _That_ is *coffee.*

Folgers Dark Silk is the next choice. 

After that it's anything at 7-11 that doesn't have an oil slick floating on top.


----------



## slowp

If you mix enough hot chocolate with them, Flavorite, Western Family, and Great Value are OK. I hear the Norwegian ghosts, grumbling....Sorry.:msp_mellow:


----------



## Greystoke

2dogs said:


> BTW I never developed a liking for coffee. Or tobacco. Or much a liking for alcohol.



I did not develop a liking for them either....I developed a LOVE for them!


----------



## Greystoke

Gologit said:


> Luzianne Dark Roast with chicory. _That_ is *coffee.*
> 
> Folgers Dark Silk is the next choice.
> 
> After that it's anything at 7-11 that doesn't have an oil slick floating on top.


 
Me likes dark coffee...strong enough to float an axe head! I have been drinking that dark silk for a while...In my hoity toity little french press coffee cup...no bs, the closest to cowboy coffee a guy can get. Taking Nates advice I just recenty bought a bag of dark roast beans from costco and started grinding...me really likes!


----------



## RandyMac

tarzanstree said:


> I did not develop a liking for them either....I developed a LOVE for them!


 
I sing that tune.

How are you Cody?


----------



## Greystoke

Doin good pard!


----------



## RandyMac

tarzanstree said:


> Doin good pard!


 
Glad to hear that!

Whatcha been up to?


----------



## Spotted Owl

Gologit said:


> anything at 7-11 that doesn't have an oil slick floating on top.


 
That rot gut stuff is what got me out of coffee. A thermos or two of that a day will take a toll on ya. I still love the smell of a fresh brewed pot but I'll be darned if I can get back into drink'er it again. 

Tobacco has me hooked deep. I sure do like a pinch of fresh stuff and a smoke now and then. Mrs brought home a can of Cope the other day and I thought my head was gonna spin off I mowed right through that sucker. Man O man do I like that stuff, I like it a little to much so I just stick with the grizzly.



Owl


----------



## 056 kid

I don't get the tobacco dependency thing. I was a smoke before I was old enough to buy them, then about the time I could, there was no more desire to except on occasion. Cigarettes just ain't worth it, they don't do anything as far as making you feel good and they cost a lot. Then snuff and leaves are just as expensive and some of that stuff is hardly tobacco with all that fruit and gum flavor stuff (gag)..


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Spotted Owl said:


> That rot gut stuff is what got me out of coffee. A thermos or two of that a day will take a toll on ya. I still love the smell of a fresh brewed pot but I'll be darned if I can get back into drink'er it again.
> 
> Tobacco has me hooked deep. I sure do like a pinch of fresh stuff and a smoke now and then. Mrs brought home a can of Cope the other day and I thought my head was gonna spin off I mowed right through that sucker. Man O man do I like that stuff, I like it a little to much so I just stick with the grizzly.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl


 
Yup, copehagen long cut, snuff, and grizzly straight. A couple Pall Mall menthols a day.


----------



## wowzers

I was always a snuff man myself. Recently started picking up the Cope straight because it's half the price here.


----------



## stihl 440

Redseal, cope and skoal here...all long cut...lol I really like redseal wintergreen longcut. I think its part of the trade..chewin...i dont feel right cuttin timber or runnin skidder without a dip in.


----------



## RandyMac

I had to cut back, but I still enjoy my coffee, tobacco and whiskey. The little rewards in life.


----------



## nw axe man

stihl 440 said:


> Redseal, cope and skoal here...all long cut...lol I really like redseal wintergreen longcut. I think its part of the trade..chewin...i dont feel right cuttin timber or runnin skidder without a dip in.


 You guys are all studs. The last time I tried to smoke I was in the 7th grade. Dad had a pack of Swisher Sweets in the shop. I took them out behind the pig pen and got sicker than a poisoned pup. I was greener than a Shamrock in spring. Tried the Skoal later on in the woods. Got up from a break with that stuff in my mouth and promptly fell off the log. I can drink a cup of coffee, though. lol


----------



## RandyMac

I have a bad habit of chainsmoking when I write my rambles, that personality requires it, my keyboard is full of ashes.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> I have a bad habit of chainsmoking when I write my rambles, that personality requires it, my keyboard is full of ashes.


 
My keyboard is ash covered as well.


----------



## Metals406

tarzanstree said:


> Me likes dark coffee...strong enough to float an axe head! I have been drinking that dark silk for a while...In my hoity toity little french press coffee cup...no bs, the closest to cowboy coffee a guy can get. Taking Nates advice I just recenty bought a bag of dark roast beans from costco and started grinding...me really likes!


 
Hahaha! Awesome! I have converted another to a higher level of coffee snobbery!!


----------



## Metals406

I've been rolling cigarettes for years. . . A ratio of 1/4 Top and 3/4 First Light pipe tobacco. Last week I kicked the rollies and have been puffing on my pipe again. . . So far so good. . . I haven't murdered anyone yet.


----------



## RandyMac

I do the rollies, cigars and the pipe thing, often enough, you can get by with a pipe where the others are frowned upon.


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> I do the rollies, cigars and the pipe thing, often enough, you can get by with a pipe where the others are frowned upon.


 
Yeah, I never had a non-smoker complain about my rollies cause they smell good. I suppose the same goes for the pipe. I'm getting a lot of "old guy" comments with the pipe though. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RandyMac

mtsamloggit said:


> Godammit, now I gotta go out for a smoke......I'll take a glass of Spring Bock with me - Sam


 
I'll be right with you Sam.


----------



## Rounder

Sounds good....Glad it is Friday


----------



## Metals406

You ladies go outside to smoke? *puffs on pipe*
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Rounder

Metals406 said:


> You ladies go outside to smoke? *puffs on pipe*
> :msp_biggrin:


 
You must not be married Nate


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> You must not be married Nate


 
Only 13 years the end of this month. . . I just got mine trained.


----------



## 056 kid

All this smoke talk, I think I might light me one up, yea it's hand rolled alright


----------



## Rounder

Metals406 said:


> Only 13 years the end of this month. . . I just got mine trained.


 
Ya got me beat, good on you, my wife is my best asset, couldn't do it every day with out her.....that's no #### - Sam


----------



## Sport Faller

I got you guys beat:hmm3grin2orange: , 9 rolling rocks and 3 captian and cokes deep


----------



## RandyMac

we gonna start compairing wimmin to smokes?


The Betrothed

by Rudyard Kipling 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"You must choose between me and your cigar."
- Breach of Promise Case, circa 1885.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Open the old cigar-box, get me a Cuba stout,
For things are running crossways, and Maggie and I are out. 
We quarrelled about Havanas - we fought o'er a good cheroot,
And I knew she is exacting, and she says I am a brute. 

Open the old cigar-box - let me consider a space;
In the soft blue veil of the vapour musing on Maggie's face. 

Maggie is pretty to look at - Maggie's a loving lass,
But the prettiest cheeks must wrinkle, the truest of loves must pass. 

There's peace in a Larranaga, there's calm in a Henry Clay;
But the best cigar in an hour is finished and thrown away - 

Thrown away for another as perfect and ripe and brown -
But I could not throw away Maggie for fear o' the talk o' the town! 

Maggie, my wife at fifty - grey and dour and old -
With never another Maggie to purchase for love or gold! 

And the light of Days that have Been the dark of the Days that Are,
And Love's torch stinking and stale, like the butt of a dead cigar - 

The butt of a dead cigar you are bound to keep in your pocket -
With never a new one to light tho' it's charred and black to the socket! 

Open the old cigar-box - let me consider a while.
Here is a mild Manila - there is a wifely smile. 

Which is the better portion - bondage bought with a ring,
Or a harem of dusky beauties, fifty tied in a string? 

Counsellors cunning and silent - comforters true and tried,
And never a one of the fifty to sneer at a rival bride? 

Thought in the early morning, solace in time of woes,
Peace in the hush of the twilight, balm ere my eyelids close, 

This will the fifty give me, asking nought in return,
With only a Suttee's passion - to do their duty and burn. 

This will the fifty give me. When they are spent and dead,
Five times other fifties shall be my servants instead. 

The furrows of far-off Java, the isles of the Spanish Main,
When they hear my harem is empty will send me my brides again. 

I will take no heed to their raiment, nor food for their mouths withal,
So long as the gulls are nesting, so long as the showers fall. 

I will scent 'em with best vanilla, with tea will I temper their hides,
And the Moor and the Mormon shall envy who read of the tale of my brides. 

For Maggie has written a letter to give me my choice between
The wee little whimpering Love and the great god Nick o' Teen. 

And I have been servant of Love for barely a twelvemonth clear,
But I have been Priest of Cabanas a matter of seven year; 

And the gloom of my bachelor days is flecked with the cheery light
Of stumps that I burned to Friendship and Pleasure and Work and Fight. 

And I turn my eyes to the future that Maggie and I must prove,
But the only light on the marshes is the Will-o'-the-Wisp of Love. 

Will it see me safe through my journey or leave me bogged in the mire?
Since a puff of tobacco can cloud it, shall I follow the fitful fire? 

Open the old cigar-box - let me consider anew -
Old friends, and who is Maggie that I should abandon you? 

A million surplus Maggies are willing to bear the yoke;
And a woman is only a woman, but a good Cigar is a Smoke. 

Light me another Cuba - I hold to my first-sworn vows.
If Maggie will have no rival, I'll have no Maggie for Spouse!


----------



## madhatte

That's the stuff right there.


----------



## RandyMac

*word*


----------



## Sport Faller

RandyMac said:


> *word*


 
you be safe at work man, if it's goin real fast... just walk past


----------



## RandyMac

He travels the fastest who travels alone. 
Rudyard Kipling


----------



## bitzer

Coffee, everyday, like the sun comin up. Dark, dark, black. Anything Columbian is seems. That also leads my tastes into dark beers and dark booze. A swisher now and then. 

And the wife, well shes a good one. She knows I'm crazy and doesn't mind too much.


----------



## bitzer

RandyMac said:


> He travels the fastest who travels alone.
> Rudyard Kipling


 
That, right there, often gets me into trouble.


----------



## Joe46

This has been quite the thread. We've gone from falling to drinking, smoking, and now Kipling. I belong to a Ford diesel site here in the northwest. We could go from from hybrid injectors to topless bars in Portland in 1 thread. This one has topped that
For what it's worth I quit smoking 40 years ago. I don't know how anybody can still afford to.


----------



## RandyMac

LMAO!!!

Borrow trouble for yourself, if that's your nature, but don't lend it to your neighbours. 
Rudyard Kipling


----------



## DangerTree

TimberFaller660 said:


> Heres some pics of me falling some white pine earlier this year. Hope you enjoy. opcorn:


 
Yo whats with the hang up in the background of jpeg1? That's kinda sketchy no?


----------



## DangerTree

056 kid said:


> All this smoke talk, I think I might light me one up, yea it's hand rolled alright


 
Hand rolled eh' what ya smoking?


----------



## 056 kid

the good stuff


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, I never had a non-smoker complain about my rollies cause they smell good. I suppose the same goes for the pipe. I'm getting a lot of "old guy" comments with the pipe though. :msp_rolleyes:


 
Nate...If the "old guy" comments bother you I'll send you a list of replies. Everything from polite to profane. I seem to have quite a collection. :biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac

I like to string a line of descriptive phrases together.


----------



## bitzer

RandyMac said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Borrow trouble for yourself, if that's your nature, but don't lend it to your neighbours.
> Rudyard Kipling


 
Too late. I've always been an instigator.


----------



## bitzer

THE OLD MAN WAS COVERED WITH TATTOOS AND SCARS
HE GOT SOME IN PRISON AND OTHERS IN BARS
THE REST HE GOT WORKING' ON OLD JUNK CARS
IN THE DAYTIME
THEY LOOKED LIKE TOMBSTONES IN OUR YARD
AND I NEVER SEEN HIM WHEN HE WASN'T TIRED AND MEAN
HE SOLD USED PARTS TO MAKE ENDS MEET
COVERED WITH GREASE FROM HIS HEAD TO HIS FEET
CUSSING' THE SWEAT AND THE TEXAS HEAT
AND skeeterz
AND THE NEIGHBORS SAID WE LIVED LIKE HICKS
BUT THEY BRUNG THEIR CARS FOR PA TO FIX ANYHOW
HE WAS VETERAN-PROUD, TRIED AND TRUE
HE'D FOUGHT TILL HIS HEART WAS BLACK AND BLUE
DIDN'T KNOW HOW HE'D MADE IT THROUGH THE HARD TIMES

HE BOUGHT OUR HOUSE ON THE G.I. BILL
BUT IT WASN'T WORTH ALL HE HAD TO KILL TO GET IT
HE DRANK PEARL IN A CAN AND JACK DANIELS BLACK
CHEWED TOBACCO FROM A MAIL POUCH SACK
HAD AN OLD DOG THAT WAS TRAINED TO ATTACK
SOMETIMES
HE'D GET DRUNK AND MEAN AS A RATTLESNAKE
AND THERE WASN'T TOO MUCH
THAT HE WOULD TAKE FROM A STRANGER

THERE WERE THIRTEEN KIDS AND A BUNCH OF DOGS
A HOUSE FULL OF CHICKENS AND A YARD FULL OF HOGS
I SPENT THE SUMMERTIME CUTTING' UP LOGS FOR THE WINTER
TRYING' LIKE THE DEVIL TO FIND THE LORD
WORKING' LIKE A ###### FOR MY ROOM AND BOARD
COAL-BURIN' STOVE, NO NATURAL GAS
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, I'LL KISS YOUR ASS

IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY,
IT'LL HAIR LIP THE POPE
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, IT'S A DAMN GOOD JOKE
I'VE SEEN THE GRAND OLE OPRY,
AND I'VE MET JOHNNY CASH
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, I'LL KISS YOUR ASS

RECITATION:
MAMA SELLS EGGS AT A GROCERY STORE
MY OLDEST SISTER IS A FIRST-RATE WHORE
DAD SAYS SHE CAN'T COME HOME ANYMORE
AND HE MEANS IT
MA JUST SITS AND KEEPS HER SILENCE
SISTER, SHE LEFT 'CAUSE DAD GOT VIOLENT
AND HE KNOWS IT
MAMA SHE'S OLD FAR BEYOND HER TIME
FROM CHOPPING TOBACCO AND I'VE SEEN HER CRYING'
WHEN BLOOD STARTED FLOWING' FROM HER CALLOUSED HAND AND

IT HURT ME
SHE'D JUST KEEP WORKING' TRYING' TO HELP THE OLD MAN
TO THE END OF ONE ROW AND BACK AGAIN LIKE ALWAYS
SHE'S BEEN THROUGH HELL SINCE JUNIOR WENT TO JAIL
WHEN THE LIGHTS GO OUT SHE AIN'T NEVER FAILED
TO GET DOWN ON HER KNEES AND PRAY
BECAUSE SHE LOVES HIM
TOLD ALL THE NEIGHBORS HE WAS OFF IN THE WAR
FIGHTING' FOR FREEDOM,
HE'S GOOD TO THE CORE AND SHE'S PROUD
NOW OUR PLACE WAS A GRAVEYARD FOR AUTOMOBILES
AT THE END OF THE PORCH THERE WAS FOUR STACKS OF WHEELS
AND TIRES FOR SALE FOR A DOLLAR OR TWO
CASH

THERE WAS FIFTY HOLES IN AN OLD TIN ROOF
ME AND MY FAMILY WE WAS LIVING' PROOF
THE PEOPLE WHO FORGOT ABOUT POOR WHITE TRASH
AND IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, I'LL KISS YOUR ASS
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, IT'LL HAIR LIP THE POPE
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, IT'S A DAMN GOOD JOKE
I'VE SEEN THE GRAND OLE OPRY,
AND I'VE MET JOHNNY CASH
IF THAT AIN'T COUNTRY, I'LL KISS YOUR ASS
I'M THINKING TONIGHT OF MY BLUE EYES
CONCERNING THE GREAT SPECKLED BIRD
I DIDN'T KNOW GOD MADE HONKY-TONK ANGELS
AND WENT BACK TO THE WILD SIDE OF LIFE

David Allen Coe


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Nate...If the "old guy" comments bother you I'll send you a list of replies. Everything from polite to profane. I seem to have quite a collection. :biggrin:


 
It don't really bother me Bob. I'll be 34 this October, and I have grey hair like I'm 65. My old man went grey early, so it should be expected I suppose.

I was pretty flabbergasted last hunting season though, when I grew out my hunting beard and there was a lions share of grey in it. Pretty soon folks will be asking my wife about her dad, and they'll be talking about me! hahahahaha


----------



## slowp

The sky drops water.
The frogs are happy.
I must have more coffee now.


----------



## Sport Faller

Alright, who else feels like they ate a sack of drywall screws and got kicked in the head this morning ?


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Alright, who else feels like they ate a sack of drywall screws and got kicked in the head this morning ?


 
All that booze sounded good last night though eh?


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> The sky drops water.
> The frogs are happy.
> I must have more coffee now.


 
Classy. If I counted on my fingers correctly that's 17 syllables.


----------



## Joe46

David Allen Coe-awesome. I wonder how many on here remember him as one the "outlaw" country singers along with Willie and Waylon


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> All that booze sounded good last night though eh?


 

oh yeah it was tasty, even my teeth hurt today


----------



## 056 kid

toughen up ladies


----------



## RandyMac

Drove in the rain all day, time for a drink.


----------



## Rounder

Cheeseburgers, moonshine, and bourbon tonight....good friends.........good living


----------



## forestryworks

mtsamloggit said:


> Cheeseburgers


 
Don't tell Nate, he'll foam at the mouth.


----------



## Metals406

forestryworks said:


> Don't tell Nate, he'll foam at the mouth.


----------



## slowp

*A Westside Springtime Haiku*

Rain rain rain rain rain.
The sun may shine on Tuesday
Then more rain rain rain


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Rain rain rain rain rain.
> The sun may shine on Tuesday
> Then more rain rain rain


 
Nice. 17 syllables right on the money. 

Now how 'bout some iambic pentameter? We need a Poet Laureate on AS. Give this outfit a little class.

And...before anybody asks...no limericks.


----------



## RandyMac

there once was a man named Gologit


----------



## Metals406

RandyMac said:


> there once was a man named Gologit


 
Who's saw ripped so hard he couldn't bog it. . .


----------



## Cedarkerf

Long as I remember rain been comin down....been tryin to find the sun....still the rain kept fallin....and I wonder still I wonder whooll stop the rain


----------



## RandyMac

and broke the tree trying to dawg it


----------



## slowp

There's a packrat in my woodshed.
I really want him dead.
The packrat in my woodshed has made a stinky bed. 
I set a trap the other morning
The trap went off -- he got a warning.
I have rebaited the trap. I used peanut butter
There has been no snap! Oh fudge I utter.
I think perhaps he is to smart
The dog eats the bait which makes him fart.
I really want the packrat dead.
I do not want him in my shed.:msp_tongue:


----------



## madhatte

<------------------------------------ Do you want him here?

Do you want him there ----------------------------------> ?

Do you want him anywhere?

Do you want him in a box?

Do you want him with a fox?


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit got his saw stuck, 
the bucker was behind the truck
with a magazine, trying to floggit


----------



## slowp

I do not want him in a box.
I do not want him with a fox.
I do not like that old pack rat.
I would like to see him with the cat.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I do not want him in a box.
> I do not want him with a fox.
> I do not like that old pack rat.
> I would like to see him with the cat.


 
SlowP, would you please take RandyMac and Metals 406 aside and explain iambic pentameter to them? Please?


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> there once was a man named Gologit


 
You...go back to writing stories. _They're_ good.


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> Who's saw ripped so hard he couldn't bog it. . .


 
And you...go weld something. Soon.


----------



## madhatte

Phew! Dodged that bullet through pure plagiarism... *for science*!


----------



## RandyMac

Gologit said:


> You...go back to writing stories. _They're_ good.


 
it was worth the effort:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit

madhatte said:


> Phew! Dodged that bullet through pure plagiarism... *for science*!


 
_You_ get special consideration because you're a Forester. It's kinda like being extra nice to the kids on the short bus.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> And you...go weld something. Soon.


 
Ironically, I've been outside welding up a jib for a forklift. Weird.


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> SlowP, would you please take RandyMac and Metals 406 aside and explain iambic pentameter to them? Please?


 

I had to look it up, and did not understand the explanation because I only went to discount college. What I did understand was this:

Dum De Dum De Dum De Dum
Repeat. You can dum de dum for longer stanzas too. 

I liked the Randymac poem. The choices are slim when it comes to rhyming with the name Gologit? :msp_biggrin:
Kind of like Chuck in the Bananafanna song.


----------



## forestryworks

slowp said:


> The choices are slim when it comes to rhyming with the name Gologit? :msp_biggrin:
> Kind of like Chuck in the Bananafanna song.


 
Ha! I googled and saw this, made me chuckle.



> Playing the game with names such as Alice, Dallas, Tucker, Chuck, Buck, Huck, Bart, Art, Marty, Mitch, Rich, Richie, Maggie, Ruby, or, in British English, Danny or Annie, results in profanity or rude language.


----------



## madhatte

Gologit said:


> _You_ get special consideration because you're a Forester. It's kinda like being extra nice to the kids on the short bus.



DOH! Now EVERYTHING makes sense.


----------



## 056 kid

It didn't go where you wanted it to? Well no ####, what where you expecting with a face like that?


----------



## paccity

is this better?View attachment 183589


----------



## paccity

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> Here are a few pics of a nasty sycamore that i cut today. It was around 40" on the stump. It didn't go where I wanted it to.....missed it by a little bit but it is on the ground and nobody was hurt. One is my buddy Gary walking across it like it was a bridge:msp_scared: It is a chitty looking stump but.....I am safe. I received a Lama .45 cal for dropping it Steve


 is that some kinda borecut?


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> is this better?View attachment 183589


 
Much.


----------



## Gologit

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> Here are a few pics of a nasty sycamore that i cut today. It was around 40" on the stump. It didn't go where I wanted it to.....missed it by a little bit but it is on the ground and nobody was hurt. One is my buddy Gary walking across it like it was a bridge:msp_scared: It is a chitty looking stump but.....I am safe. I received a Lama .45 cal for dropping it Steve


 
Next time try a Humboldt face cut. The butt will slide off the stump better. You kinda left yourself a bear trap there.
You might want to use bigger wedges, too.
Glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## madhatte

Looking at the shapes of things, I'm guessing it was a matter of too little bar. It looks like it took two cuts for the face, and another two for the back. Nothing wrong with that, really, it's just a situation to be careful about.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

madhatte said:


> Looking at the shapes of things, I'm guessing it was a matter of too little bar. It looks like it took two cuts for the face, and another two for the back. Nothing wrong with that, really, it's just a situation to be careful about.


 
The tree was a real problem. I couldn't hardly get to the face because of the 6 ft drop off into the creek. there were no foot holds anywhere and I was scared the rootball would rip out when the tree started tipping. I took the pics off so I didn't have to listen to the 056 jack rod comments. I agree the stump looks like chit but everything went ok and no one got hurt. Steve


----------



## RandyMac

If you just saw a bit of a snip on the lower cut, the trunk will leave the stump and be pushed forward.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

RandyMac said:


> If you just saw a bit of a snip on the lower cut, the trunk will leave the stump and be pushed forward.


 
Randy
I will have to try that trick next time. I usually don't get too many 40" trees over this way:msp_thumbdn:Steve


----------



## RandyMac

Undercuts were not just about direction. You can control how the tree falls and what it does when it leaves the stump.


----------



## paccity

that explanes that , how short of a bar did ya use?:msp_smile:


----------



## paccity

RandyMac said:


> If you just saw a bit of a snip on the lower cut, the trunk will leave the stump and be pushed forward.


 
stop makeing lines on pic's and get sneeky on cuttin some of thoughs local burly trunks down there.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## paccity

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> The tree was a real problem. I couldn't hardly get to the face because of the 6 ft drop off into the creek. there were no foot holds anywhere and I was scared the rootball would rip out when the tree started tipping. I took the pics off so I didn't have to listen to the 056 jack rod comments. I agree the stump looks like chit but everything went ok and no one got hurt. Steve


 
hell put um back up. no worries . a pic of atipped tree is all good.


----------



## RandyMac

The "Jackrod" knows his stuff, needs to work on social skills a bit.:msp_tongue:


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

WARNING chitty stump

And one ash log with a decent end on it
Steve


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

RandyMac said:


> The "Jackrod" knows his stuff, needs to work on social skills a bit.:msp_tongue:


 
Randy
I like this site because all of the knowledge that is here. I learn tons of stuff on here. I can take some chit but some people just piss me off. Yeah , a little smack on the hand for the chitty stump but how a bout a few hints from " The Jackrod" to help me out next time. I am not a pro as many of you guys are , I am just a firewood hack trying to do a good and safe job. otstir: Steve
Randy


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

paccity said:


> that explanes that , how short of a bar did ya use?:msp_smile:


 
An Indiana short bar:msp_tongue: Steve


----------



## 056 kid

What did I do wrong? Try a spring board in the future. .


----------



## RandyMac

056 kid said:


> What did I do wrong? Try a spring board in the future. .


 
Yep and a proper saw.

No need to go soo high on the back cut, a couple inches should do it. The high back cut is a hold over from the misery whip days, they could get a flush end by just sawing off the leftover "wedge".


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> The high back cut is a hold over from the misery whip days


 
NWCG still teaches it as gospel to fireline fallers, as well. The reason they give is that stump shot supposedly helps prevent the log slipping back on the butt, which is a problem that you don't really have anyway with a Humboldt, because by the time the face closes, the log is already jumping away from you. NWCG suggests about 1" stump shot per 10" of diameter. I have... seen some butt-ugly stumps. Of course, in a fire, safety is key and production is irrelevant, so maybe there's something to it after all, even if it's just placebo effect.


----------



## bitzer

If anything the higher backcut will give the hinge more time to bend. Obviously they can be a problem in some situations and don't look all that pretty.

Steve- I'm glad you put the pics back up, just saw them now. That one coulda been hella fun with a humboldt and a snipe. Regardless, finding a target a ways out to gun to is key when cutting large wood with small bar. You have to keep your cuts clean and tight to where you are aiming. Maybe a springboard for the face, but there looked like some roots to stand on. Obviously different when you are there. Bore out the face a little if the bar won't reach. Gun the one side of the back-cut under the lean first then make your way over to the other side. You could even gun the other side too and a leave a post in the middle to hold it on the stump to make sure your hinge is true. Me I'd work it all from one side of the tree. Compression side first. Definetely need some bigger wedges to even the taper out. Think about how and when the hinge breaks. I think many guys rush through things early on in the learning stage. When the wood is sound it shouldn't be going anywhere for a while.


----------



## Gologit

Steve...Don't worry about ugly stumps. I've had stumps so ugly I told everybody my falling partner did them. 

Stumps _do_ tell a story, though. Hang in there, pick up a few tricks from some of the guys here who fall for a living, and keep yourself safe.


----------



## nw axe man

paccity said:


> is that some kinda borecut?


So, Steve, you think you made a "chitty" stump, huh? Take a look at this one and relax. You don't have a corner on crappy looking stumps. All you need is to be tuned up a little. Maybe get yourself a little longer bar, too.


----------



## Gologit

nw axe man said:


> So, Steve, you think you made a "chitty" stump, huh? Take a look at this one and relax. You don't have a corner on crappy looking stumps. All you need is to be tuned up a little. Maybe get yourself a little longer bar, too.


 

You could have sold that to the city folk at the local swap meet. You could call it Genuine Logger Freehand Carving.  They'd take it home and put it in their yard and tell everyone they had authentic logger art.


----------



## paccity

nw axe, your not claiming that are you?


----------



## 056 kid

Looks like someone was dealing with some sky bound activity.

Then again, may have been another moron with a chainsaw...


----------



## flushcut

Good stuff in this thread.


----------



## madhatte

056 kid said:


> Looks like someone was dealing with some sky bound activity.



... which only happens when somebody's watching, right? Those are the moments I'm glad I carry a peavey to roll the thing off its own stump, preferably before it does any damage to the saw or my corpus.


----------



## nw axe man

Gologit said:


> You could have sold that to the city folk at the local swap meet. You could call it Genuine Logger Freehand Carving.  They'd take it home and put it in their yard and tell everyone they had authentic logger art.


Pretty good stuff, huh? We were up on a fire when I drove by and had to do a double take. Backed up and had to get out. There were about 8 such stumps there. I'm still not sure what the deal was. As you can see it was so stunning that I just had to take pics of them.
You know, I do think you've got something there in the "logger free hand are". I might just have to bone up on that one.


----------



## nw axe man

paccity said:


> nw axe, your not claiming that are you?


Like all the rest of us I've made some pretty "chitty" stumps in my life but I can honestly claim that I've never made one that looked that bad. Those are the kind where you saw them off and roll them over the hill as far as you can. I want stumps like the kind you posted the pic to leave on the roadside. Every time you walk by you just smile to yourself and feel satisfied. Good job. You can tell a lot about a man by the stumps he leaves and the butts that show on the truck going down the road. In this line of work you must have pride in your work.
Steve, keep working on it. You'll get it.


----------



## Gologit

Here's some stumps we found. This is from when I invited Slowp down to visit and put her to work helping clean up this mess. Now she knows why I told her to bring a saw down with her. 

The guy that left these stumps was a retired USFS employee...but I don't think he ran saw too much.


----------



## Hank Chinaski

looks kinda like a graveyard...


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Here's some stumps we found. This is from when I invited Slowp down to visit and put her to work helping clean up this mess. Now she knows why I told her to bring a saw down with her.
> 
> The guy that left these stumps was a retired USFS employee...but I don't think he ran saw too much.


 
looks like a bunch of pungie sticks. thats not ugly it scary.


----------



## 056 kid

thats what I was thinking yo.

Don't wanna be drunk around them parts!!


----------



## Gologit

paccity said:


> looks like a bunch of pungie sticks. thats not ugly it scary.


 
Yup. I wish we'd taken some pictures before everything got yarded out and cut up for firewood. Talk about a jack-strawed mess! The trees went over in every direction. 

This was a volunteer project on an old gold mine restoration for the local Land Trust group. They depend heavily on volunteers for the grunt work. They'd asked me to do some falling and to clean up the mess . After I looked at the stumps and the birds nest lead I made a deal with them...I'd do _all_ the falling or _none_ of the falling.
The guy who fell these meant well but he's better off running a lawnmower or something. Safer, too. I found at least four trees that had 'chaired, quite a few that went over sideways and enough that came straight back over the back cut to make my hair turn gray.
So much for all those people who believe in the slant cut, eh?




I'll bet that the next time SlowP comes down to visit she leaves her saw home. LOLOLOL


----------



## paccity

heres some big stinky cottonwoods we took out of the town park two weeks ago. try to get some fallin pics next week when five more come down.View attachment 183690
View attachment 183691
View attachment 183692
View attachment 183693


----------



## 2dogs

I had to cut down a stump farm like Gologit's a few years ago. This was a thinning job done by the wife of the homeowner. They are an extremely wealthy family and could have hired a contractor but the wife is ranch raised and her husband was afraid to run a saw. He drives a Prius and she drives a Sububan and tows the firewood trailer. Her saw skills aren't too good but she is a super down to earth good woman.


----------



## paccity

ouch! looks like certain pro fallers job. ha ha.


----------



## slowp

I may be GOLed and a true expert by the next time! 

Need a shorter bar.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

Lots of cool pics here. Keep posting all you can and I will keep learning. Thanks !
Steve


----------



## Hank Chinaski

slowp said:


> I may be GOLed and a true expert by the next time!
> 
> Need a shorter bar.


 
and a cooler hat... :hmm3grin2orange:

I'd bet you did great


----------



## nw axe man

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> Lots of cool pics here. Keep posting all you can and I will keep learning. Thanks !
> Steve


Here's one Steve that required a bit of short bar work.


----------



## ChrisF

nw axe man said:


> Here's one Steve that required a bit of short bar work.


 
That's one beastly piece of wood, no matter how you spin it.


----------



## ChipMonger

nw axe man said:


> Here's one Steve that required a bit of short bar work.


 

NW Axe Man-

Nice tree you got there. Im curious how long it took you to face that up and get the wood on the ground. Maybe one day ill have the skills and opportunity to fall a tree like that, but until then pics will have to do.

Paul


----------



## nw axe man

ChipMonger said:


> NW Axe Man-
> 
> Nice tree you got there. Im curious how long it took you to face that up and get the wood on the ground. Maybe one day ill have the skills and opportunity to fall a tree like that, but until then pics will have to do.
> 
> Paul


It took quite a while as it was a hazard tree that we had to stop once in a while and let the traffice go by. One of the people claimed that their dog got hit on the road. Sounded like BS to me but we let them pass. Once the undercut was out we had to stop them until I got it down. I would guess it took me about 30 minutes to get the undercut out if I were to just cut and get it out without any stopping. The back cut was the fast part. When it came down it fell apart into the stump about 30 feet of it. Got kind of hairy for a second or two. I got the whole thing on video. I had two video cameras and one guy taking just still shots. I figured I'd better get it recorded as it was quite a toad.


----------



## Greenwedge

*Another Vid*

Here is a vid my pard took of me cutting a Doug Fir. YouTube - High Banking a Doug Fir


----------



## Metals406

Greenwedge said:


> Here is a vid my pard took of me cutting a Doug Fir. YouTube - High Banking a Doug Fir


 
I was gonna post this video in Burvol's falling thread too. . . If ya didn't mind.

Henderson been working the snot out'a you boys?


----------



## Greenwedge

Metals406 said:


> I was gonna post this video in Burvol's falling thread too. . . If ya didn't mind.
> 
> Henderson been working the snot out'a you boys?


 
You bet! I did not know that this was not Burv's. There are two falling pic threads???


----------



## nw axe man

Greenwedge said:


> Here is a vid my pard took of me cutting a Doug Fir. YouTube - High Banking a Doug Fir


 Nice video. Where it the Southwick country? Is that in Idaho?


----------



## nw axe man

ChrisF said:


> That's one beastly piece of wood, no matter how you spin it.


 Yeah, I've got to admit, those are my favorite kind. The kind that make you feel alive and doing what you're supposed to be doing.


----------



## Greenwedge

nw axe man said:


> Nice video. Where it the Southwick country? Is that in Idaho?


 
Yeah, just up out of Orofino.


----------



## Metals406

Greenwedge said:


> You bet! I did not know that this was not Burv's. There are two falling pic threads???


 
Yeah, Burv's has a date after it in the thread title.


----------



## nw axe man

Greenwedge said:


> Yeah, just up out of Orofino.


 Would that be north out of town? I didn't know they had that nice of timber there. Is that a Potlatch mill in town? I spoke to a group of guys back in 1991 at that mill. All contract loggers and cutters.


----------



## paccity

greenwedge, nice, a little slow , the guy in the back ground droped two to your one.


----------



## Greenwedge

paccity said:


> greenwedge, nice, a little slow , the guy in the back ground droped two to your one.


 
you are funny! The first time I watched this vid I knew someone would say that.


----------



## RandyMac

Greenwedge said:


> you are funny! The first time I watched this vid I knew someone would say that.


 
I thought you were just getting ahead on the stovewood.


----------



## Metals406

PM send Ol Pat.


----------



## stihl 440

Greenwedge said:


> you are funny! The first time I watched this vid I knew someone would say that.


 
Yea but they prolly already had their two faced out when he started..lol:jester:


----------



## Joe46

Greenwedge-just curious if you know the Mulligans. I believe they are in that country.


----------



## paccity

Greenwedge said:


> you are funny! The first time I watched this vid I knew someone would say that.


 
just razzin ya, prob two guy's two peckerpoles.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Greenwedge

Joe46 said:


> Greenwedge-just curious if you know the Mulligans. I believe they are in that country.


 
Yeah, I know some Mulliguns in Lewiston. Bill and Sam. They have a son named Connen that is my age.


----------



## Greenwedge

paccity said:


> just razzin ya, prob two guy's two peckerpoles.:msp_rolleyes:


 
You cant pass up an opportunity like that. I love it. Show me a man that cant take some rib'n and I'll show you a man with sore ribs!


----------



## Greenwedge

nw axe man said:


> Would that be north out of town? I didn't know they had that nice of timber there. Is that a Potlatch mill in town? I spoke to a group of guys back in 1991 at that mill. All contract loggers and cutters.


 
Potlatch shut down the mill they had in HQ, but they still have one in Lewiston...about 40 mi away. I beleive the job is West of town....####, now I have to break out the map.....See what you did to me? lol


----------



## slowp

Is the motel that seemed to be run by hippies still there across from the mill? 

It was my favorite motel on the drive to exile. They had real recliners and free soap for the washing machine.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

I recently found this stump cut by someone here on AS:msp_ohmy:
Steve


----------



## madhatte

*golol*


----------



## Metals406

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> I recently found this stump cut by someone here on AS:msp_ohmy:
> Steve


 
Well, that's just the Swedish-Norifinger-Articulating-Persuader, or S.N.A.P for short. . . Everybody knows that one. :msp_rolleyes:
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## OregonSawyer

Just out of curiosity (I know you experienced guys prefer not to give advice via the internet) how would you go about setting up a tree such as the one above? Granted, you weren't there to see the entire scenario but it appears to have had a pretty substantial head-lean... 

I've seen where people will bore the back-cut first to establish a hinge. But on a tree that is too small to bore without just wiping out the whole back side simultaneously it doesn't seem that it would be an effective method. 

I know any advice given should be taken with a grain of salt as there is no single equation to be applied for all head-leaning trees, I just enjoy the physics (so-to-speak) behind some of the strategies used.


----------



## Metals406

OregonSawyer said:


> Just out of curiosity (I know you experienced guys prefer not to give advice via the internet) how would you go about setting up a tree such as the one above? Granted, you weren't there to see the entire scenario but it appears to have had a pretty substantial head-lean...
> 
> I've seen where people will bore the back-cut first to establish a hinge. But on a tree that is too small to bore without just wiping out the whole back side simultaneously it doesn't seem that it would be an effective method.
> 
> I know any advice given should be taken with a grain of salt as there is no single equation to be applied for all head-leaning trees, I just enjoy the physics (so-to-speak) behind some of the strategies used.


 
There are several ways to set up a small tree with lots of head-lean. A deeper face, plunge the heart all the way thru, leaving side hold-wood. Or a guy could Coose Bay the thing. Or a guy could set his face, and do a staggered back-cut (which would relieve pressure), essentially leaving a "post" on the preferred side.

There are other techniques as well. . . All of them better than S.N.A.P.


----------



## nw axe man

Greenwedge said:


> Potlatch shut down the mill they had in HQ, but they still have one in Lewiston...about 40 mi away. I beleive the job is West of town....####, now I have to break out the map.....See what you did to me? lol


 
Sorry about that. It's just what I do.
Is the elk hunting on unit 10-12 still tits up? I've heard the elk are being demolished by the wolves over in that country. I've hunted Coolwater ridge since 1972. The last time I was there in 2005 we never even saw an elk.


----------



## hammerlogging

OregonSawyer said:


> Just out of curiosity (I know you experienced guys prefer not to give advice via the internet) how would you go about setting up a tree such as the one above? Granted, you weren't there to see the entire scenario but it appears to have had a pretty substantial head-lean...
> 
> I've seen where people will bore the back-cut first to establish a hinge. But on a tree that is too small to bore without just wiping out the whole back side simultaneously it doesn't seem that it would be an effective method.
> 
> I know any advice given should be taken with a grain of salt as there is no single equation to be applied for all head-leaning trees, I just enjoy the physics (so-to-speak) behind some of the strategies used.



yes. lots of ways, all of them suck. Face it, backcut and pull out before it has time to sit back on you, and smash over with another POS. guaranteed safe, from behind a keyboard


----------



## Cletuspsc

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> I recently found this stump cut by someone here on AS:msp_ohmy:
> Steve


 
I think i know the kid that took that pic. . . the tree (+/- 20") rolled out of another when it fell causing it to tear like that.. . .also this was at a training class for forestry students most whom for the most part have very little experience working in the woods and that will probably never be "loggers" but will be "foresters" .. . . good example of knowing the whole story i guess.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

Cletuspsc said:


> I think i know the kid that took that pic. . . the tree (+/- 20") rolled out of another when it fell causing it to tear like that.. . .also this was at a training class for forestry students most whom for the most part have very little experience working in the woods and that will probably never be "loggers" but will be "foresters" .. . . good example of knowing the whole story i guess.


 
I guess


----------



## madhatte

Ugly stumps is ugly stumps. You gotta expect we're gonna analyze it and see if there's something to learn from it.


----------



## SWE#Kipp

It looks like a Birch?? 
If so the smaller ones can be sensitive to cut when the wood is frozen !!


----------



## Samlock

SWE#Kipp said:


> It looks like a Birch??
> If so the smaller ones can be sensitive to cut when the wood is frozen !!



Yes, I could almost swear it's a Downy Birch (Betula Pubescens). But it only exists in Europe. I have never seen a Paper Birch, which grows in the North America. Could it look that much alike it's European cousin?

One thing bothers me with the stump, though. Behind the back cut you can see a strip which has been torn off, not cut. And yet some cutting has been made under the cutting level.

Hmm


----------



## rodeo

Now that's a truly bad stump. I'll have to start taking pictures of all the farmer stumps around here... 

PS. mtsamlogit. whats up brother. gagne


----------



## nw axe man

rodeo said:


> Now that's a truly bad stump. I'll have to start taking pictures of all the farmer stumps around here...
> 
> PS. mtsamlogit. whats up brother. gagne


 
Not sure about the whole situation since I wasn't there, however, in dealing with smaller trees that have a back lean and they just can't be fallen that direction, I will backcut the tree first, set a wedge and then insert the undercut. 
Now, before anyone jumps on me, let me say that you MUST have all your ducks lined up in a row before you start something like that. You have to figure out how much backcut you're going to make so you can leave enough for a face cut AND the hinge wood. I've used this method hundreds of times in past years with great success. However, if you don't have the experience and have never done it, don't do it in a situation where you have to be perfect and the tree going over backwards is not an option. I just did this the other day with a tree, an alder as a matter of fact, that hung over a guys shop. After I got done and talking to the owner, he said that he thought I was nuts and had a few head bolts gone when he saw me doing it. However, the results showed something else.
Again, we're talking on the internet, not on the ground. Big difference.


----------



## Rounder

nw axe man said:


> Not sure about the whole situation since I wasn't there, however, in dealing with smaller trees that have a back lean and they just can't be fallen that direction, I will backcut the tree first, set a wedge and then insert the undercut.
> Now, before anyone jumps on me, let me say that you MUST have all your ducks lined up in a row before you start something like that. You have to figure out how much backcut you're going to make so you can leave enough for a face cut AND the hinge wood. I've used this method hundreds of times in past years with great success. However, if you don't have the experience and have never done it, don't do it in a situation where you have to be perfect and the tree going over backwards is not an option. I just did this the other day with a tree, an alder as a matter of fact, that hung over a guys shop. After I got done and talking to the owner, he said that he thought I was nuts and had a few head bolts gone when he saw me doing it. However, the results showed something else.
> Again, we're talking on the internet, not on the ground. Big difference.


 
You are right on the money. Spent half the week falling lodgepole downhill for the yarders. Pre-wedging is about the only option...unless you like reefing on your saw and trying to push trees over that ain't getting pushed over (not by my 150 pound puny ass anyways, lol) - Sam


----------



## nw axe man

Right on. I don't care how big your ass is, mine's 250 lbs and I still don't like it. As long as you think your way through it before you ever start you're OK. I fell some lodgepole last year in Idaho for hunting camp and did the same thing. Much easier.


----------



## Samlock

nw axe man said:


> Not sure about the whole situation since I wasn't there, however, in dealing with smaller trees that have a back lean and they just can't be fallen that direction, I will backcut the tree first, set a wedge and then insert the undercut.
> Now, before anyone jumps on me, let me say that you MUST have all your ducks lined up in a row before you start something like that. You have to figure out how much backcut you're going to make so you can leave enough for a face cut AND the hinge wood. I've used this method hundreds of times in past years with great success. However, if you don't have the experience and have never done it, don't do it in a situation where you have to be perfect and the tree going over backwards is not an option. I just did this the other day with a tree, an alder as a matter of fact, that hung over a guys shop. After I got done and talking to the owner, he said that he thought I was nuts and had a few head bolts gone when he saw me doing it. However, the results showed something else.
> Again, we're talking on the internet, not on the ground. Big difference.



Wow, never tried it that way. But, why not.

For the less skilled I would recommend the split level cut for dealing with the small diameter back leaners. Got some pics from the last winter.


----------



## wyk

Samlock said:


> Yes, I could almost swear it's a Downy Birch (Betula Pubescens). But it only exists in Europe. I have never seen a Paper Birch, which grows in the North America. Could it look that much alike it's European cousin?


 
From what I have seen here in Ireland, the closest thing I have encountered in the states to European Silver Birch(Betula Pendula) and Downy Birch is American Red Alder (Alnus - Alder Species: Common Trees of the Pacific Northwest). It is a dead ringer for young Silver Birch, but once the Silver Birch and Downy Birch reaches age the bark goes much more gnarled or rough than Alnus Rubra usually does. So, at least from what I have seen from my limited time here in Europe, the Alnus Glutinosa is less like the Alnus Rubra than the Betula P's are. 





Alnus Rubra - Red Alder

When I had back leaning Alders, I often used the bore/post cut, carefully inserted wedges on both sides to replace the cut wood, then cut the back and inserted a double wedge to pound it out.


----------



## mitch95100

TimberFaller660 said:


> Me too! i love cuttin timber in the snow.


 
The coolest thing about it is when the tree falls it kinda makes a snow explosion:biggrin:


----------



## Metals406

Samlock said:


> Wow, never tried it that way. But, why not.
> 
> For the less skilled I would recommend the split level cut for dealing with the small diameter back leaners. Got some pics from the last winter.


 
Also known as the "1/4 cut" technique. I like it better than a full-on back cut first, as it doesn't let the tree set back if you go a little deep. Works similar in principle to the bore cut and trigger, but without the boring.


----------



## Sport Faller

Big punky butted Larch from today with side order of root pull
3'3" at widest

Also, glamour shot of my 460 stuck bigger than [email protected]#& (thanks Uncle Boyd for cuttin me out) in a blowdown that need a chunk bucked out to make way for the sound portion of the Larch


----------



## bitzer

Hey nice pics Jake! You aren't kiddin, its pretty chewy. If you buck off the entire far half first you have less of a chance of pinching. No gut in the cut.


----------



## OregonSawyer

Boy! Not much holding wood left with all that decay! Glad it all worked out safely. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Sport Faller

bitzer said:


> Hey nice pics Jake! You aren't kiddin, its pretty chewy. If you buck off the entire far half first you have less of a chance of pinching. No gut in the cut.


 
thanks man, yeah I shoulda done that, I went about 4 inches into the top and then started up from the bottom and as soon as it was severed it slipped down and was waaaay stuck


----------



## Sport Faller

OregonSawyer said:


> Boy! Not much holding wood left with all that decay! Glad it all worked out safely. :msp_thumbsup:


 
yeah it was a little sketchy for sure, made sure i had a crystal clear escape path and took off as soon as it started to go


----------



## bitzer

bigskyjake said:


> thanks man, yeah I shoulda done that, I went about 4 inches into the top and then started up from the bottom and as soon as it was severed it slipped down and was waaaay stuck


 
Hey man it happens! If you didn't have a specific length you needed maybe a foot to your right and you woulda been fine. I bet it was good cardio while sending that thing off the stump!


----------



## Sport Faller

bitzer said:


> Hey man it happens! If you didn't have a specific length you needed maybe a foot to your right and you woulda been fine. I bet it was good cardio while sending that thing off the stump!


 
nah the blowdown wasn't gonna get cut up just figured I'd whip a big block out of it real quick and get to sending the Larch (was only able to save about 25' that wasn't completely punky) on it's way up the hill. Yeah this fat kid was scrambling like a squirrel 
there were 2 "pops" the first was the tree starting to go and the second was me breaking the sound barrier headed the other way


----------



## Samlock

wyk said:


> From what I have seen here in Ireland, the closest thing I have encountered in the states to European Silver Birch(Betula Pendula) and Downy Birch is American Red Alder (Alnus - Alder Species: Common Trees of the Pacific Northwest). It is a dead ringer for young Silver Birch, but once the Silver Birch and Downy Birch reaches age the bark goes much more gnarled or rough than Alnus Rubra usually does. So, at least from what I have seen from my limited time here in Europe, the Alnus Glutinosa is less like the Alnus Rubra than the Betula P's are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alnus Rubra - Red Alder
> 
> When I had back leaning Alders, I often used the bore/post cut, carefully inserted wedges on both sides to replace the cut wood, then cut the back and inserted a double wedge to pound it out.



Thanks for the info. I just like to think I really know something about Birches. That's where the money is in up here.

Currently I'm working with some ugly birches. 3-4 feet on the stump and plenty of mushrooms on the stem. I wish I had brain to buy me a 30 inches bar, as Bitzer told me to do. Birches get truly soft when they do. They stand between the woods and a house. First time I saw the trees I said I need to cut the top first. But the old lady of the house claimed she can not afford the climbing fee. Call me stupid if you want, but I agreed to fall them. *AND I HAVE NO PICS!*. My lady is now cruising somewhere on the Baltic sea and she took our camera with her.

Nice videos in the tube, wyk!

Sam


----------



## Sport Faller

some more larch pics from today, my poor wedges took the beating and sawing of a lifetime. Also big props to Bitzer for the bucking info 1 page back, it came in really handy today











This one didn't wanna go so I nipped the corners a little and it went where intended








DISCLAIMER: THIS IS NOT MY STUMP I FOUND IT IN THE SAME PATCH OF LARCH WE WERE IN AND WAS SURPRISED TO NOT FIND HBRN UNDER IT












I'm also surprised that there weren't a pair of fully crappy pants nearby when this thing went over what I could only assume (from 1 of 3 face cuts) was backwards


----------



## Samlock

bigskyjake said:


> DISCLAIMER: THIS IS NOT MY STUMP I FOUND IT IN THE SAME PATCH OF LARCH WE WERE IN AND WAS SURPRISED TO NOT FIND HBRN UNDER IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also surprised that there weren't a pair of fully crappy pants nearby when this thing went over what I could only assume (from 1 of 3 face cuts) was backwards


 
Someone's been busy! Left some timber behind, though.


----------



## Sport Faller

Samlock said:


> Someone's been busy! Left some timber behind, though.


 
yep, and next time i go up there it's comin home in the snaggin wagon


----------



## Metals406

Dude, you weren't up Smoke Creek were you? If not, that same dude's been up there too, and left his mangled stumps as evidence.


----------



## Sport Faller

Not sure where smoke creek is, we were west of town about 10 miles past Macgregor Lake, my jaw dropped when I saw that thing, obviously someone shouldn't be allowed near a saw. We found a honey pot of nice bucksin larch tho


----------



## Rounder

Good on ya for being careful with those Larch, they are not one of my favorite trees to deal with. The green stuff I've been in won't even think of falling until there's about a thumbnail width of holding wood left, skybound bastards.

Nice pics - Sam


----------



## GRTimberCO

View attachment 190329


Not falling pictures but for the first time in a long time I got to haul some wood to market today. These five red and black oak logs scaled to 730 feet, 3 on the Doyle and the smaller two on the decimel C scale. The check for these should be in in the neighborhood of $500. I hauled two more before the day was out of smaller and not as nice of wood. I was only 94 degrees here today with a heat index near 100. My truck seat looks like a muddy dog wallered around in it from the dirt on my clothes and the sweat pouring out everywhere. I hate summer, btw. I'd move up north if it wasn't for all the yankees. HI is supposed to be between 110-115 tomorrow. I believe I'm going to get my running done in the morning and sit on my tail in the air conditioning after lunch if at all possible.


----------



## T_F_E

mtsamloggit said:


> Good on ya for being careful with those Larch, they are not one of my favorite trees to deal with. The green stuff I've been in won't even think of falling until there's about a thumbnail width of holding wood left, skybound bastards.
> 
> Nice pics - Sam


 
But they grow straighter than a grizzly's ####. We call it tamarack up here, brings in good money for peelers


----------



## forestryworks

GRTimberCO said:


> View attachment 190329
> 
> 
> Not falling pictures but for the first time in a long time I got to haul some wood to market today. These five red and black oak logs scaled to 730 feet, 3 on the Doyle and the smaller two on the decimel C scale. The check for these should be in in the neighborhood of $500. I hauled two more before the day was out of smaller and not as nice of wood. I was only 94 degrees here today with a heat index near 100. My truck seat looks like a muddy dog wallered around in it from the dirt on my clothes and the sweat pouring out everywhere. I hate summer, btw. I'd move up north if it wasn't for all the yankees. HI is supposed to be between 110-115 tomorrow. I believe I'm going to get my running done in the morning and sit on my tail in the air conditioning after lunch if at all possible.


 
Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dave k

BSJ thats what I call a " Can you tell what it is yet ? " stump as someone was wood carving not felling ! If anyone remembers Rolf Harris thats what he used say when doing a painting during his TV shows and I've always thought it was a apt when I see something like that .


----------



## Rounder

T_F_E said:


> But they grow straighter than a grizzly's ####. We call it tamarack up here, brings in good money for peelers


 
Yeah, tamarack here also. I just don't like anything that takes extra time, kind of ADD that way I suppose, lol. They are straight, but around here usually lots of ring shake/ rot. Lots of boring. About 1 out of 4 on the unit we're on are complete culls, damn near to the tassle. But they gotta hit the ground, contractually speaking. Irritating. - Sam


----------



## bitzer

Nice pics Jake! Just a touch low in the back cut will give you trouble in some trees and I've never put a larch on the ground (tamarack here too), but some trees love to stay skybound that way. Any chance they hung that one on the ugly stump up? I've seen that kind of mess trying to get one off the stump before. 


It's not much colder or less humid up here GR. Been 95 and 95% humidty for the last week or so. Deer flies are killer in the woods. You damn rebels sure are a tight bunch aren't you? Nice lookin sticks btw!


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> Not sure where smoke creek is, we were west of town about 10 miles past Macgregor Lake, my jaw dropped when I saw that thing, obviously someone shouldn't be allowed near a saw. We found a honey pot of nice bucksin larch tho


 
Smoke Creek is right after Loon Lake on the right. . . Drive a ways till you hit the Fisher River, and hang a left.

If you were in that neck of the woods, it's gotta be the same dude.


----------



## Sport Faller

bitzer said:


> Nice pics Jake! Just a touch low in the back cut will give you trouble in some trees and I've never put a larch on the ground (tamarack here too), but some trees love to stay skybound that way. Any chance they hung that one on the ugly stump up? I've seen that kind of mess trying to get one off the stump before.
> 
> 
> It's not much colder or less humid up here GR. Been 95 and 95% humidty for the last week or so. Deer flies are killer in the woods. You damn rebels sure are a tight bunch aren't you? Nice lookin sticks btw!


 

Thanks Man 
nah it was about 30" across the stump and there wasn't anything close to it that was over 7-8 dbh and 20 feet tall


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Smoke Creek is right after Loon Lake on the right. . . Drive a ways till you hit the Fisher River, and hang a left.
> 
> If you were in that neck of the woods, it's gotta be the same dude.


 
I was way closer to Kalispell


----------



## bitzer

bigskyjake said:


> Thanks Man
> nah it was about 30" across the stump and there wasn't anything close to it that was over 7-8 dbh and 20 feet tall


 
Well, do you have a giant beaver problem in the area? Or maybe a guy running around in robes with 4" wedges?


----------



## Rounder

Some nice leave Larch on a beautiful Montana morning.


View attachment 190390


Cut some dead fir at the top of the strip today that would have made you drool Jake. Sound enough to make logs though. - Sam


----------



## Metals406

mtsamloggit said:


> Some nice leave Larch on a beautiful Montana morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 190390
> 
> 
> Cut some dead fir at the top of the strip today that would have made you drool Jake. Sound enough to make logs though. - Sam


 
I wanna play!! :drool:


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> I was way closer to Kalispell


 
It's gotta be the same dude. . . That stump is his signature. And the two areas are not too far from each other.


----------



## bitzer

Nice pic Sam! Beautiful country!


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> I wanna play!! :drool:


 
MEEE TOOOOO , the remodel we're doing at the Olney DNRC is makin me jones real bad, all kinds of cool toys (including enough brand new 460 r's just laying errently around to make a guy think dishonest thoughts) and tons of falling picks, including a poster of two guys topping a redwood with an 090 that was 7' across at 150' up. I wonder if anyone else here is familliar with it


----------



## Rounder

bigskyjake said:


> MEEE TOOOOO , the remodel we're doing at the Olney DNRC is makin me jones real bad, all kinds of cool toys (including enough brand new 460 r's just laying errently around to make a guy think dishonest thoughts) and tons of falling picks, including a poster of two guys topping a redwood with an 090 that was 7' across at 150' up. I wonder if anyone else here is familliar with it


 
That's Jerry Beranek. I've got that poster in my living room. He's got a great book "High Climbers and Timber Fallers" that Bailey's sells. Poster is from that book. It's kind of a must have sort of book. - Sam


----------



## Rounder

Metals406 said:


> I wanna play!! :drool:


 
Well for God's sake get a saw and come help me! Lol. They gave us a few nice old pumpkin Larch. A bit of junk, but a lot of nice logs coming out of them too.


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> That's Jerry Beranek. I've got that poster in my living room. He's got a great book "High Climbers and Timber Fallers" that Bailey's sells. Poster is from that book. It's kind of a must have sort of book. - Sam


 
I'm gonna have to go ahead and pick that one up
BTW, did you get my PM from last night?


----------



## Rounder

Yep, I'll give ya a call Friday. Shouldn't be hard to find me...banged up looking guy with a beer in both hands.


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> Yep, I'll give ya a call Friday. Shouldn't be hard to find me...banged up looking guy with a beer in both hands.


 
hahaha, hell yeah, I'm allergic to beer but I'll drink the hell outta some rum or whiskey


----------



## Rounder

bigskyjake said:


> hahaha, hell yeah, I'm allergic to beer but I'll drink the hell outta some rum or whiskey


 
I think I might have to kill myself if I were allergic to beer.....seriously. I'm sure there will be plenty of other things to drink. The Jones boys should have the ported 288 margarita blender on hand.


----------



## forestryworks

mtsamloggit said:


> It's kind of a must have sort of book. - Sam


 
Yup. Get that book, the Douglas Dent book, and the Earl Roberge Timber Country book(s). Cannot go wrong with ALL of them.


----------



## Sport Faller

mtsamloggit said:


> I think I might have to kill myself if I were allergic to beer.....seriously. I'm sure there will be plenty of other things to drink. The Jones boys should have the ported 288 margarita blender on hand.


 
I know, when I found out that I was allergic to Brewer's Yeast, Baker's Yeast (goodbye bread and damn near everything else good) and Coffee, I think I cried a little. But gotta stay away from it or I swell up and look even more like the Stay-Puft marshmellow man


----------



## forestryworks

bigskyjake said:


> I know, when I found out that I was allergic to Brewer's Yeast, Baker's Yeast (goodbye bread and damn near everything else good) and Coffee, I think I cried a little. But gotta stay away from it or I swell up and look even more like the Stay-Puft marshmellow man



or this guy?


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> I know, when I found out that I was allergic to Brewer's Yeast, Baker's Yeast (goodbye bread and damn near everything else good) and Coffee, I think I cried a little. But gotta stay away from it or I swell up and look even more like the Stay-Puft marshmellow man


----------



## GRTimberCO

bigskyjake said:


> I know, when I found out that I was allergic to Brewer's Yeast, Baker's Yeast (goodbye bread and damn near everything else good) and Coffee, I think I cried a little. But gotta stay away from it or I swell up and look even more like the Stay-Puft marshmellow man


 
Some men are born lusting for other men, some are born with sticky fingers. Some men are born with a strong taste for the lean pink meat and some, I guess, can't handle there beer and coffee. Kind of makes me glad I struggled with the women because I don't think I could give up the coffee.


----------



## Greystoke

bigskyjake said:


> I know, when I found out that I was allergic to Brewer's Yeast, Baker's Yeast (goodbye bread and damn near everything else good) and Coffee, I think I cried a little. But gotta stay away from it or I swell up and look even more like the Stay-Puft marshmellow man


 
Hey pard, there is still my favorite drink....WHISKEY


----------



## Sport Faller

tarzanstree said:


> Hey pard, there is still my favorite drink....WHISKEY


 
Hells yeah, yer olde uncle Jake's been known to pull a cork, right now I'm on a spiced rum kick, Whaler, Sailor Jerry, and my new favorite, The Kraken


----------



## Rounder

Old Jerry is some good ####. Only hard alcohol I touch aside from scotch and bourbon.


----------



## madhatte

mtsamloggit said:


> scotch and bourbon.


 
Now yer talkin'.


----------



## RandyMac

Few things can beat an old scotch.


----------



## GRTimberCO

RandyMac said:


> Few things can beat an old scotch.


 
I'm not a scotch drinker but hey, to each his own. I like the canadian whiskeys myself. I've searched far and wide but to me it's just hard to beat Seagrams VO.

*Broad River Drink*

1. You need a red Solo cup, blue will not do
2. Fill it half full of ice
3. Pour enough VO that it's about 3/4 of an inch below the top of the ice
(for a double loud mouth Broad River Drink pour VO to the top of the ice.
4. Fill the remainder of the cup with Sundrop soda.
5. Stir with a clean index finger and enjoy


----------



## bitzer

RandyMac said:


> Few things can beat an old scotch.


 
I seen an old kraut do it once. It was ugly.


----------



## Rounder

RandyMac said:


> Few things can beat an old scotch.


 
Yep. Wife always gets me a bottle of single malt on my birthday. Is it January yet??


----------



## RandyMac

I shared a touch of the good stuff with Nate, a good moment.

Sorry Sam, got some time to go. I got my Black yesterday.


----------



## forestryworks

I'm missing a bottle of Talisker.


----------



## RandyMac

If it was East of the Rockies, I didn't do it.


----------



## wowzers

Friend of mine is a fan of the Kraken. I don't drink much besides beer anymore but I used to love bourbon and tequila.


----------



## hammerlogging

GRTimberCO said:


> I'm not a scotch drinker but hey, to each his own. I like the canadian whiskeys myself. I've searched far and wide but to me it's just hard to beat Seagrams VO.
> 
> *Broad River Drink*
> 
> 1. You need a red Solo cup, blue will not do
> 2. Fill it half full of ice
> 3. Pour enough VO that it's about 3/4 of an inch below the top of the ice
> (for a double loud mouth Broad River Drink pour VO to the top of the ice.
> 4. Fill the remainder of the cup with Sundrop soda.
> 5. Stir with a clean index finger and enjoy


 
I was surprised to find sundrop outside of TN but I snuck one out of the bosses cooler the other day, all the way over here in NC!

in west virginia there was a generic mtn dew named mtn holler. 

my wife brought home some red seal Long Hammer thats pretty damn good beer. I'm with Uncle Carlo though, jug wine. Only the Burgundy or my complete Steinbeck nod, Paisano.


----------



## GRTimberCO

hammerlogging said:


> I was surprised to find sundrop outside of TN but I snuck one out of the bosses cooler the other day, all the way over here in NC!
> 
> in west virginia there was a generic mtn dew named mtn holler.
> 
> my wife brought home some red seal Long Hammer thats pretty damn good beer. I'm with Uncle Carlo though, jug wine. Only the Burgundy or my complete Steinbeck nod, Paisano.


 
Sundrop has been here in western NC for atleast 30 years that I can remember. WE never could get it at the beach or in the mountains so I jsut assumed it was a piedmont of NC regional drink. Now Snoop Dog is advertising it in Los Angelos. Weird.


----------



## paccity

that reminds me i need to get a couple of buffalo trace bottles. gettin skinny.


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> I shared a touch of the good stuff with Nate, a good moment.



'Twere indeed a good moment. Good company and good whisky are an unbeatable combination.


----------



## RandyMac

madhatte said:


> 'Twere indeed a good moment. Good company and good whisky are an unbeatable combination.


 





i hope not to wait another year Nate.


----------



## madhatte

Looks like we'll have to get the gang together sooner, then.


----------



## RandyMac

There is a move toward a gathering on the coast of Sonoma County, in Sept or Oct.


----------



## paccity

yup, missed that one , how mutch further south is that from you? looks like i might have to plan a road trip.


----------



## madhatte

October would be awesome. Fire season should be over (if it ever starts here, that is) and I'll be able to take leave without getting the stink-eye from Fearless Leader.


----------



## RandyMac

Ah, maybe six hours and change to Cazadero. It would be on Hwy 1, slow going but scenic or cut over off 101 at Healdsburg.
This is still in the planning stage, look for a "Redwood Empire GTG" thread. I'll bring the Black.


----------



## madhatte

RandyMac said:


> I'll bring the Black.



I'll volunteer for the draining effort.


----------



## RandyMac

and some PBR to ease into things.


----------



## wowzers

Hammer at least you have access to Cheerwine.


----------



## slowp

Can I come? I can bring some ####s Irish Death or whatever it is. I think they make some kind of Scotch thing too. 

It would be an overnighter heading down. The Used Dog would need to be along as a trailer heater, and for the scaryness factor.


----------



## hammerlogging

wowzers said:


> Hammer at least you have access to Cheerwine.


 
My wife is a NC native, probably baptised in it.


----------



## dave k

I posted a quick vid of felling an Ash on youtube but Im blowed if I know how to get it on here so if youn want to have a look it's on TreeworkDK " Felling tree"


----------



## wyk

paccity said:


> that reminds me i need to get a couple of buffalo trace bottles. gettin skinny.


 
My stash of Bourbon and baseball gloves:


----------



## wyk

dave k said:


> I posted a quick vid of felling an Ash on youtube but Im blowed if I know how to get it on here so if youn want to have a look it's on TreeworkDK " Felling tree"


 
Nice work, Dave. To post it here, just go to '"Share" on the YouTube page, then click on "Embed" and cut and paste that html onto the page like this:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BqGhwOiyCvY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Have ya put an 8 pin in that yet? I retuned my 385XP a lot leaner now that it is 'broken in'. It's closer to 14K than 13K now, and it is crazy torquey with the 7 pin, but I can't find my old 8 pin. AH well. It's also much much louder now.


----------

